# Another report from Monday/Tuesday



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I got an invite from Adam (sniperpeeps) to join him, Jason (JD7.62) and Ferdinand (Rauber). We left Pcola pass and headed towards the spur. Caught a couple small triple tail and chicken dolphin off a brush pile on the way but nothing big. Found some open water tunas north of the spur and put lines out. Hooked up on a small blue pretty quickly and after about 15 minutes had it boat side for a clean release. 

Marked some tunas deep and re-rigged. Caught a few small ones and got a 80lbish fish on a live bait. Started getting dark so we set sword baits. No action all night. 

Got a 45-50lb yellowfin in the morning and a few dinks. Headed towards the elbow and had two wahoo strikes and got cut off by both. I usually go a few seasons without a cutoff by Hoos but what can happen will happen eventually so...

Storms started blowing up north so we called it at noon and headed in. Pretty fun trip. Sorry for lack of details right now. Typing on phone


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Blue


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice work , good open water trolling trip. Some meat and blue marlin, hard to beat


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Open water tuna is no easy task!! Nice. Guess that explains your absence when I stopped by the store yesterday to exchange bs


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What a blast! We will get that broad bill next time. Enjoyed the trip and learned a ton!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool pics and great report sir!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job as always and awesome pics!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for that report, nice job ! I have a ton to learn. How did you know those were tuna showing up on your machine ?


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

hell-of-a trip. great pics.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome, really nice report guys. I'd also would like to know how you knew it was tuna showing on FF


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Tuna have a certain signature on the bottom machine.
Awesome job guys way to tear them up .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Next time I'll take a screen shot to show, but yellowfin tuna usually mark as very distinct arches on most units. The return is strong and not "cloud-like" as it generally is with Blackfin


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm curious on fuel burn with the new 200's snipe?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

couldn't ask for a better trip


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Fun trip! Thanks to a great crew for joining me, it was very enjoyable.

Scruggs we burned exactly 100 gallons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome job guys. One day I would like a shot at a decent Tuna!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job...congrats!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report, sounds like a great trip. If I may say, Ferdi has been blessed by the fishing gods since his arrival, wish I was there.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome report! Thanks and congrats on what looked like a great day! Hanapa'a!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice job. Congrats on the variety of pelagics.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Great report glad you got a cooler and a half of some good fish and a release. I get all charged up seeing a picture of a big YF in cobalt blue water with it sickles making circles.


----------

